
Ask HN: How Do You Pick a Job? - JimboOmega
When picking between jobs I typically have access to access to only some of the information - commute time, compensation, benefits, title, maybe a tiny peek into culture.<p>However, other things that matter hugely, such as &quot;How good at managing is my manager?&quot;, &quot;Will I feel connected to my coworkers?&quot;, &quot;Will I find the work challenging and interesting?&quot; or &quot;Can I move my career forward here?&quot; are almost impossible to get honest answers to, and often vary greatly between different teams within an organization.<p>How do you reduce uncertainty when it comes to those questions, and, if you accept a lot of uncertainty, how do you confidently pick a new job as an improvement in the face of it?
======
AnimalMuppet
You know that information pretty well about _one_ job - your current one. If
you like your co-workers, if they do their work well, if your boss is
reasonable, if management is sane, and if the pay isn't awful, _think well_
before you leave.

The better the current job is, the less probable it is that the next one is an
improvement...

------
mooreds
Research.

Use LinkedIn. Talk to people currently at the company and those who have left
it.

Look at glassdoor. It's not all truth, but it is data.

Read through the company's website, especially the tech blog if they have one.

Ask questions at the interview about your concerns.

Notice how they treat you during the interview when you ask questions. It's
probably the way you'll be treated as an employee.

